# Icd9 help - elevated chromogranin



## mamacase1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me what icd9 you would suggest for elevated chromogranin a?


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that chromogranin a is a serum protein.. I would go with 790.99


----------

